# Factory checklist



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Found this looking under the hood this morning. It was stuck in the beltline under the intake and close to the motor mount. For a second I thought the dealer left a rag stuck in there grrr. Luckily it was just a piece of paper ?

Looks like some type of checklist left in there from the factory in Mexico.


----------

